# Matted goldendoodle?



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

if I was you, before you even begin to work on him check out how badly matted he is and if you don't think you can work on him just tell them you can't do it. It doesn't seem like they are going to be happy no matter what you do and who needs the abuse.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Typical doodle people.. I'm going to spare you my rant lol good luck


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

refer her to a professional groomer. let them deal with those people. don't even try to help. sounds like it will be nothing but a headache for you. and a pain in the arse too.


----------



## jazzi480 (Sep 19, 2010)

Please walk away from this! Those type of people are looking to blame someone else, if the dog gets hurt dancing off your table, or hurts you, it will be a nightmare just send them to a groomer!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm probably going to refer her to a groomer. Originally she just wanted me to bathe and dry him and trim around his eyes which I thought would be no problem but she never told me he was matted which changes everything. She should be here soon...I'll see how it goes.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Send them to a groomer. Or quote them an outrageously high price for dematting if they don't want him cut down. Poor dog.

Upon reread: emphasize that you *cannot* bathe a matted dog.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

So… how did it go? Did she come over yet? 
I have a similar story to tell!! I have a big doodle coming Nov 20th, like yours, it's never been groomed, 7 months old… they don't want any coat cut off, just "de-matting" and bath etc… I said I would do what I can, but I'm thinking I shouldn't have agreed to it…. when I asked if they can easily get a comb through the coat she replied, "Comb? I just use a brush" hmmm…I explained the importance of a comb to get right down to the skin, to which she replied, "well you can do that then… …and, "how much??" 
We'll see what happens….


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I took my son's Goldendoodle to be groomed for the first time. His coat was about 10 inches long. He is also a spaz, but only for a few minutes, then he calms down. I don't understand people asking someone else to do them a favour and then being rude. My neighbour has a good description for people like that "They are not stupid - just ignorant."

She left the hair on Cooper's ears long. They looked like ear muffs, so I just phoned her up and said that we would like his ears clipped shorter and she said fine to bring him back and she would do it while I waited. Even if you want something changed, there is no need to be rude. It achieves absolutely nothing.

I guess you feel sorry for the dog. I am like that but I have discovered you can't help every dog that isn't being treated the way you would like.

I would send them to a professional groomer. They will be used to handling people like that.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I would tell this woman that good grooming manners start at home. It is her responsibility to teach the dog to sit, stand and lie quietly on a grooming table.

Next, I would send her to the site: DoodleKisses.com - Where Labradoodle & Goldendoodle Owners Connect!

This is an all Doodle site and they have tons and tons of information about grooming Doodles.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i do my sister's spoos fft and she has never trimmed her spoo at all. the fft has been done maybe 4-5 times and twice by me. she has to hold the dog while i trim her because she's so wiggly. i told her bring the dog every 10 days to 2 weeks so we can get her used to being groomed. 

she brushes her dog daily, but it's going through coat change (it's 10.5 months old) and there are mats there on that dog. i gave her a slicker brush and some detangling spray so i hope she can get those mats under control. it has a gorgeous coat. but has all those little sneaky mats everywhere and she was brushing it how she felt was best. i'd mentioned ease of brushing on the table and i told her about what i've learned and she poo-pooed it until i showed her some techniques. she's happier now. sometimes people are just stubborn.


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh I am anxious to see how it went. I would *not* do it if she was rude. But I understand you are doing it for the poor dog. You are a far better person than me.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

MICHELLE, you are too nice and sweet and I KNOW you want to help the dog, but this is a 12-13 year project. If you start and mess it up, it might ruin a nice neighborly friendship. 

I have a lot of patience, if the owner has a LOT of money. It probably can be dematted properly and look fluffy when it leaves. But don't YOU do it.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

partial2poodles said:


> If you start and mess it up, it might ruin a nice neighborly friendship.


I don't think she's friends with these neighbors lol


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Here's how it went, i posted pictures!

http://www.poodleforum.com/8-other-animals/10355-goldendoodle-i-groomed.html#post131920


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

you did very nice job!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

*Doodle owners are mean*



Fluffyspoos said:


> Typical doodle people.. I'm going to spare you my rant lol good luck


LOL I own a Goldendoodle and I hate most doodle owners. I pretend my dog is a poodle distance myself from these ignorant people. Many of them are entitled, rude, and have no clue about dogs. I live in a yuppy neighborhood with many doodle owners...so I see this behavior quite frequently. I would run away from neighbors like that. Great job on the grooming. I groom my dog every two weeks due to the eye ...seriously thinking about shaving his face. I mean there is a reason why they have the poodle cut.


----------

